# baket? dito lang ako sa trabaho ko sige na alis na ako



## Sakura Cherry

baket?
dito lang ako sa trabaho ko
sige na alis na ako


----------



## niernier

Sakura Cherry said:


> baket? = Why?
> dito lang ako sa trabaho ko = I am (just here) at work.
> sige na alis na ako = Alright I'm going.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sakura Cherry said:


> baket?
> dito lang ako sa trabaho ko
> sige na alis na ako


Why? I am just here at work. Ok, I'm leaving.


----------



## Ajura

Sakura Cherry said:


> baket?
> dito lang ako sa trabaho ko
> sige na alis na ako



Obakit or bakit are both originally kapampangan words.


----------

